# 6d issue



## Omega240 (Feb 16, 2014)

Hey guys. I am still pretty new to photography. I have some question about my 6d. So I was taking some photos with my 6d in manual mode and live view with exposure simulation enable. Everything looked perfect in live view but the photo turn out to be overexposed. Then I started to pay attention to the exposure compensation bar and make sure it's at 0 but photo turn out to be underexposed. Then I try using histogram to make sure it's properly exposed. I made sure histogram was pretty balance in live view but the histogram of the result photo is shifted to the right, which is overexposed again. Is there something wrong with my 6d? Or I am doing something wrong :-\. I thou taking a photo in live view with exposure simulation would give me the exact photo as what's showing on the screen. :'( attached photo is one of the underexposed photo and correctly exposed when the exposure compensation bar is at 0.


----------



## tolusina (Feb 16, 2014)

Is your screen brightness set towards dark?


----------



## Omega240 (Feb 16, 2014)

tolusina said:


> Is your screen brightness set towards dark?



It's set to medium, which is 4 I think.


----------



## Logan (Feb 16, 2014)

what is your metering set to? i think the preview might rely on light meter info, no? are you focusing and recomposing? what is your exposure lock? i guess that doesn't matter in M but are you sure iso is not on auto?


----------



## Omega240 (Feb 16, 2014)

Logan said:


> what is your metering set to? i think the preview might rely on light meter info, no? are you focusing and recomposing? what is your exposure lock? i guess that doesn't matter in M but are you sure iso is not on auto?



I try using evaluative metering and spot meter but the results are the same. The 6d is actually on a tripod and all I did was focus it and take the picture. The photos end up either overexposed or underexposed. Then I try solving the problem by using exposure composition bar and histogram like I mentioned but the photo still turn out the same. And I set ISO to 100 not auto.


----------



## Logan (Feb 16, 2014)

what is the light source? if you put it on full auto does it still get different levels?


----------



## weixing (Feb 16, 2014)

Hi,
Some questions:
1) Did you zoom in when changing the settings?
2) what mode are you in and what's the settings (shutter speed, aperture and iso)? 
3) Did you took the photo in the live view or you off the live view when you took the photo? 
4) Did you use cable release? 
5)Did you enable mirror lock-up?

Have a nice day.


----------



## Logan (Feb 16, 2014)

3 pictures, identical M settings, are they the same brightness or different? flourescent light? 40hz grid power?


----------



## Omega240 (Feb 16, 2014)

Logan said:


> what is the light source? if you put it on full auto does it still get different levels?



Light source is just ambient light. But all the photo were taken without moving the camera. I just change the setting I mentioned. I didn't try it on full auto thou :-\


----------



## magna42 (Feb 16, 2014)

I had a similar issue with my 6D when I got it. Turns out it was some setting on the body. I reset everything back to the factory default and it went away.


----------



## Omega240 (Feb 16, 2014)

weixing said:


> Hi,
> Some questions:
> 1) Did you zoom in when changing the settings?
> 2) what mode are you in and what's the settings (shutter speed, aperture and iso)?
> ...



I used a prime lens. Photos were taken in live view manual mode without mirror lock up. I did use a remote control.


----------



## Omega240 (Feb 16, 2014)

magna42 said:


> I had a similar issue with my 6D when I got it. Turns out it was some setting on the body. I reset everything back to the factory default and it went away.



Okay thanks. I will give that a try


----------



## eninja (Feb 21, 2014)

what shutter speed do you use?
electric florescent light is actually blinking. if you use high shutter speed, you may capture dim or bright.
hope u get the point.


----------



## tntwit (Feb 21, 2014)

Still unclear about shutter speed and aperture settings. Were they the same in all shots? You indicated they were all at ISO 100, but not the other parameters.

I think the fluorescent light comment has merit. If aperture, shutter speed and ISO don't change and the lighting doesn't change, then the exposure should remain consistent. But I could see where shooting around 1/50 or 1/60th could produce inconsistent results with fluorescent lighting. I would wonder if it could even throw off the metering.

I will add, however, that one reason I use manual mode is because I sometimes find the camera metering to be inconsistent in certain situations meaning I am not necessarily surprised at your experience.


----------



## Omega240 (Feb 21, 2014)

eninja said:


> what shutter speed do you use?
> electric florescent light is actually blinking. if you use high shutter speed, you may capture dim or bright.
> hope u get the point.



Oh. this could be one of the reason. i never knew that. thanks


----------



## adhocphotographer (Feb 26, 2014)

Hope you find a solution soon, otherwise take it back and get it replaced!

good luck!


----------

